# Shipping Costs After PCD



## elbowgrease (Oct 12, 2009)

Does anyone know the approximate shipping cost to have BMW transport your vehicle back to your purchasing dealer after PCD? We are located in Southern California and are trying to decide whether or not PCD is an option for us. We would have to make this a short trip, and driving is not really an option for us at this point.


----------



## waiting (May 4, 2005)

I don't believe what you want to do is cost effective. If you take the one day performance driving class at around $700 (and you use the BMWCCA discount for even less cost) you'd probably come out ahead.

The PCD delivery is fantastic, but if you're not going to drive it out of there, it probably isn't worth it. Since you'd be paying r/t airfare doing what you're suggesting, the normal one or two day driving training class would be much better bang for the buck.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sure trucking is based on mileage, I'd say no less than $500, but probably more. To give you an idea, I looked into independent shipping rates when I was moving from PA to AZ, and covered transport was $1300.

Like European Delivery, my opinion is that PCD isn't something you should do if you can't enjoy it fully, including the drive home. I understand time constraints for sure, and that's a lot of mileage for your new car. Thus, I think *waiting* has the right idea. Have the car sent to you directly, and take a one or two day course in the future!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Shipping cost is based on mileage and varies day to day. Coast to Coast shipping to your selling dealer would probably be over $1500.

As suggested above, It would be cheaper for you to just do a One Day School. Plus you would get more driving :thumbup:


----------

